# Why O.U. and not SxS



## olchevy (Nov 12, 2009)

First off let me say that I have never done any kind of birdhunting.....Having said that

Why does it seem everyone wants an over under for bird hunting? I have never hunted bird, but have shot a decent amount of skeet shooting, and I personally can hit the clays almost all the time when using my side by side, but when I try to use one of my friends OU I miss a whole lot more......

What is the main reason why people pick the OU over a SxS?


----------



## Nitro (Nov 12, 2009)

Dunno......most folks seem to be just the opposite- shooting an O/U with more skill. I heard it said once that if God wanted us to shoot O/Us he would have stacked our eyeballs .......

I grew up with SxS guns and love them. I hunt Quail with an SxS every season, but shoot an O/U at most Clay disciplines.

Some of the reason may be that good quality SxS guns are way more expensive than O/Us.. thousands more. 

SxS guns are more popular abroad..


----------



## kirt (Nov 12, 2009)

on SxS's there is too much in the sight picture.  I can shoot SxS's very well but a good auto or O/U is no comparison for me.


----------



## Fineline (Nov 12, 2009)

Hands down it is a SxS for me.  I agree with Nitro's comment on the eyeballs.


----------



## Nitro (Nov 12, 2009)

kirt said:


> on SxS's there is too much in the sight picture.  I can shoot SxS's very well but a good auto or O/U is no comparison for me.



I was taught (for wingshooting) to mount the gun, find the target and shoot the front edge off...

I've had more than one expert tell me  that if you are seeing the end of the barrels, you either-

1. Have poor gun fit
2. Have mounted the gun improperly
3. Aren't seeing the target (bird or clay).....

I don't look at the end of the barrel(s) and still miss one once in a while....

Interesting thread. I'll check back to see how bad I get flamed..


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 12, 2009)

I shoot sxs but some people like the single sight plane of the stackbarrels.

There is something about the horizontality of the sxs that helps me follow through on my swing, yet it also helps me on rising birds because I feel like I see well "over" the barrels and can follow through.  

Its probably all in my head and I just like the way sxs's look.


----------



## olchevy (Nov 12, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I shoot sxs but some people like the single sight plane of the stackbarrels.
> 
> There is something about the horizontality of the sxs that helps me follow through on my swing, yet it also helps me on rising birds because I feel like I see well "above" the barrels and can follow through.
> 
> Its probably all in my head and I just like the way sxs's look.



That was my main reason for going side by side originally. the whole old wild west theme of all those shows growing up got me hooked on the sxs, you never saw a cowboy with an OU.....Did they even have them OU back in the day available to generall public?


----------



## wisturkeyhunter (Nov 12, 2009)

I use a pump mostly and occasionally an auto. I wouldn't mind a nice sxs for grouse but for pheasants 2 shots is sometimes not enough at least not for me. Although the first grouse I shot this fall I did take on the 3rd shot.  Having shot very few doubles and not hunting with to many people that do I can't really answer the question about why o/u.


----------



## Jim P (Nov 12, 2009)

I shoot a  OU, my pa-in-law shoots a sawed off sxs hardly ever misses, I just can't get my site plain with a sxs, I quess it's what you can shoot best.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Nov 12, 2009)

I usually shoot SXSs for birds and O/U for clays.... but sometimes its the other way around.

Southern quail hunting is a traditional sport. SXSs are traditional guns. Nothing like a good double.

I do a lot of buying and selling so I've had a quite of few. Here are some of them that I've owned/own.

Bernardelli Hammer Gun-20GA






AYA #2-12GA





AYA #56-20GA





Pair of AYA #2s-12GA





Victor Sarasqueta Zephyr-20GA





Fransico Sarriugarte BEST-20ga





Here is my newest one. It's off at the smith now getting a Silvers recoil pad. Next week it off to get some choke tubes installed.
http://gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=142105418

Adam


----------



## coveyrise90 (Nov 12, 2009)

olchevy said:


> First off let me say that I have never done any kind of birdhunting.....Having said that
> 
> Why does it seem everyone wants an over under for bird hunting? I have never hunted bird, but have shot a decent amount of skeet shooting, and I personally can hit the clays almost all the time when using my side by side, but when I try to use one of my friends OU I miss a whole lot more......
> 
> What is the main reason why people pick the OU over a SxS?



It seems that most use SXS. Good to see that.

Adam


----------



## olchevy (Nov 12, 2009)

coveyrise90 said:


> It seems that most use SXS. Good to see that.
> 
> Adam



Okay so it seems for the majority of "normal" people use sxs's then auto's and pumps and all are more often used than OU's. 

That begs to question then why on hunting shows like on versus and saturday morning shows, do they ONLY seem to use OU...are they getting payed to use those shotguns on tv?


----------



## coveyrise90 (Nov 12, 2009)

olchevy said:


> Okay so it seems for the majority of "normal" people use sxs's then auto's and pumps and all are more often used than OU's.
> 
> That begs to question then why on hunting shows like on versus and saturday morning shows, do they ONLY seem to use OU...are they getting payed to use those shotguns on tv?



Actually, overall (in the whole country), the O/U is more popular than the SXS. Although SXSs are making a comeback. 

A good O/U is a lot cheaper than a good SXS of the same quality.

Adam


----------



## olchevy (Nov 12, 2009)

coveyrise90 said:


> Actually, overall (in the whole country), the O/U is more popular than the SXS. Although SXSs are making a comeback.
> 
> A good O/U is a lot cheaper than a good SXS of the same quality.
> 
> Adam



I hear you....I want a real nice side by side but they are very expensive, all I have now is a stoeger Uplander deluxe.....A lot of people dont like them but, for the price I am very happy, the most common complaint I heard was how stiff the action was, well after about 1,000 rounds the action finally got looser.. and not so dang tight...


----------



## coveyrise90 (Nov 12, 2009)

Got to start somewhere man!

If you want GREAT sxs at a GREAT price... get a older Charles Daly Miroku gun. This was my first sxs. It is the predecessor to the Browning BSS which will cost twice as much. 


Here is one that just sold. I paid $450 for mine. 
http://gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=145314264

If you want a nice, affordable sxs, let me know. I'll find you good one at an even better price!


Adam


----------



## Jim P (Nov 12, 2009)

Nice collection Adam.


----------



## BirdNut (Nov 13, 2009)

Fineline said:


> Hands down it is a SxS for me.  I agree with Nitro's comment on the eyeballs.



My eyeballs are stacked...


----------



## ROAM (Nov 13, 2009)

I shoot an o/u, primarily because I like the stacked barrel look over the sxs.  

But WOW! Those sure are some pretty side by sides COVEY RISE 90, I am Jealous!


----------



## Canebrake (Nov 13, 2009)

Jim P said:


> Nice collection Adam.



no doubt!  I'd be scared to take those into the bushes!  Very nice...

I'm kinda glad coveyrise never answered my PMabout hunting together this fall....I would be embarrassed to pull my old J.C. Higgins out from under the seat!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 13, 2009)

My mossberg 500 has killed em pretty good so far...  
I used to swear by the looks of the SxS but the O/Us are growing on me.  I don't think either is going to improve my shooting though...


----------



## BirdNut (Nov 13, 2009)

I shoot a Browning Citori (O/U).  It fits me and I shoot it well enough.  Started out myself with a pump Mossberg 500 12 ga.

I am looking for a SXS I like.

I think to answer the original posters question-SXS are traditional, they look cool, as some people have said they shoot them better, maybe they have one from grandad so its sentimental, and practically, they are lighter and a lot of them mount really nicely.  It feels like you're holding a piece of half-art half-fine machine that you can shoot.  What could be better?


----------



## Beagle Stace (Nov 13, 2009)

I wonder if we are getting answers here from what I call pile to pile hunters or put out hunters or guys that truly hunt wild birds? I shoot Browning Citoris or A5'S depending on mood. Who is actually going to get after some wild birds this weekend and get out of the coffee shops talking fancy guns and picture perfect points? Anyone?? I will be out there getting after it once again after running the beagles on Sat.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Nov 13, 2009)

I be out there in the morning after wild birds. I'll head out at day break to listen for calling coveys. Then I'll head back home to grab my breakfast, my dog, and my SXS. I'll let yall know how it goes.

Adam


----------



## Beagle Stace (Nov 13, 2009)

Adam as soon as the weather cools I would like to come down with a few guys and hit The new WMA with you. Are you up for it?


----------



## preston (Nov 13, 2009)

*me to*

i am wainting for these dang 70's to go away. i would like to meet up at silver lake.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Nov 14, 2009)

I am game. 

I am thinking Chickasawhatchee, Silver Lakes, or Apalachee (in Fl). Look at the public quail directory and let me what yall want.

We definitely need to organize a hunt. Most definitely!

Adam


----------



## TaxPhd (Nov 14, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I shoot sxs but some people like the single sight plane of the stackbarrels.



Versus the "multiple" sight plane of a SxS?

"Sight plane" is a non issue, and both types have only one.


----------



## BirdNut (Nov 14, 2009)

TaxPhd said:


> Versus the "multiple" sight plane of a SxS?
> 
> "Sight plane" is a non issue, and both types have only one.




I ahve to agree with Doc and not just cuz he's a fellow Tech dan.  A SXS has a broader sight plane and to some shooters there are actually 3 sight planes...left barrel, middle/rib, and right barrel.

One theory that has been offered in print (not sure by who, but someone that really knows what they are talking about, unlike me) is that most American shooters since WW2 start with a single barrel, so a transition to a O/U is easier.

While shooting birds, I never really pay attention to anything about my Citori, becuase it fits me and hits where I point.  I can tell you that when i mount a SXS in a shop or sometimes in the field, I notice that wide sight plane.  It feels unnatural to me.  But I think with repetition, I would become accustomed to it.  I just dont shoot SXS often enough.  I want to get one, but most of my shooting experience with one is limited to trading guns in the field with friends for half a day or so.

I can tell you from my own experience, being used to a single or stacked barrel, that all that metal out in front of my eye defintely looks different.  I think its probably more of an issue on crossing birds rather than strictly rising straight away shots.  The reason being that I am accustomed to shoot sometime (and I don't want to analyze this too much or i'll start missing more!) after the swinging barrel of my Citrori blots out the bird.  Of course with side by side barrels this happens earlier.  I think most people, me included tend to miss behind the bird, and a SXS would add to this problem.

Its just a matter of adjustment though, and preference, and something that can be overcome with lots of repetition, or perhaps more natural shooting ability than what I have.

Let me wrap up by saying I have no idea what I am talking about and only sometimes do I hit the birds I shoot at!


----------



## TaxPhd (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm mainly just yankin' a chain.  ;-)

It's strange.  I hunt birds with side-by-sides, and clays with either an O/U, or a single barrel trap gun.  On birds, I don't see the barrels.  It's much more instinctual, "pointing" rather than "aiming."  However, on clays, I very much see the barrel, and it is a much more deliberate type of shooting (at least for me).

Strange thing is, both ways work for me.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Nov 14, 2009)

TaxPhd said:


> I'm mainly just yankin' a chain.  ;-)
> 
> It's strange.  I hunt birds with side-by-sides, and clays with either an O/U, or a single barrel trap gun.  On birds, I don't see the barrels.  It's much more instinctual, "pointing" rather than "aiming."  However, on clays, I very much see the barrel, and it is a much more deliberate type of shooting (at least for me).
> 
> Strange thing is, both ways work for me.




I agree. The same goes for me.

Adam


----------



## olchevy (Nov 16, 2009)

hmmm.......Intresting replies, keep them coming!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 16, 2009)

TaxPhd said:


> I'm mainly just yankin' a chain.  ;-)
> 
> It's strange.  I hunt birds with side-by-sides, and clays with either an O/U, or a single barrel trap gun.  On birds, I don't see the barrels.  It's much more instinctual, "pointing" rather than "aiming."  However, on clays, I very much see the barrel, and it is a much more deliberate type of shooting (at least for me).
> 
> Strange thing is, both ways work for me.



well I hunt quail with a sxs and doves and clays with an 1100.  But either one, I'm not seeing the barrels I'm seeing the bird.  The sxs's horizontality seems to help me on lower birds flying roughly parallel to the ground, like quail often do.


----------



## texasquail (Nov 19, 2009)

If god wanted you to shoot a sXs you would mount the butt plate to your nose.  Thank god we do not all like the same squaw.


----------



## preston (Nov 19, 2009)

*sxs*

i am really surprized that the sxs is leading the poll. i have a old stevens 311 that i hunt with and prefer it over my auto any day. just points nice.


----------

